# Bleeding after birth...?



## emily (Jan 29, 2012)

Hello,
This may or may not be the right place for this.....
I have a doe who just had her first kid. She gave birth a week ago yesterday and the last couple of days she has had a gooey, bloody discharge. All of her behavior seems totally normal and she and the baby are doing great together. I don't know what to do for her. She constantly has the discharge stuck to her tail and I've seen tiny puddles of it on the ground. Is this normal for afterbirth? Please tell me what to do! I'm clueless!
Thanks.


----------



## currycomb (Jan 29, 2012)

normal


----------



## Chirpy (Jan 29, 2012)

Totally normal.   It will continue for about 2 weeks.


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Jan 29, 2012)

From what Ive read, it is normal for goats to have bleeding and discharge starting about a week AFTER kidding. It is the uterine gunk emptying out. If you look on the Fias Co farms website (google Fiasco) you will read that discharge is normal.


----------



## emily (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks so much everybody! I've been afraid she was going to bleed out in the middle of the night and die or something! Glad to have this source for goat info!


----------

